# JavaDoc Tags durch CVS in Eclipse erstellen



## gerritka (28. März 2005)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Änderungen die man im CVS commitet hat (incl. Comment) direkt in den JavaDoc Teil der Java-Datei zu schreiben? Also das automatisch der version tag und die Beschreibung der Veränderungen als Text hinzugefügt werden?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://javainsel.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=67
nun müsste man nur noch die Passenden Keywords kennen...
http://www.idevelopment.info/data/P...MING_Using_CVS_Keywords_in_File_Headers.shtml
http://openskills.info/infobox.php?ID=1171
http://docs.freebsd.org/info/cvs/cvs.info.Keyword_list.html

HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------

